# anybody



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

I see this is a new section on here.

I am both a SQ and an SPL guy.

I started out competing in SQ competitions in 1995. It was OK but it quickly became boring, so I dont compete in SQ anymore but I still love to build and experience good sounding setups.

I still compete in SPL because it is really fun for me. I am a 4 time dB Drag World Finalist, and have been on top of the SPL game for about 8 years now, and I am now on top of the game in Bass Race. 

If anybody has any questions or wants to talk SPL, just let me know.


----------



## kh971 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ed I am doing a SQ setup and only have room for one 12' 1 cu.ft. is the regular T series 12d4 from T3 audio a nice SQ subwoofer? I have never heard one and wantd your opinion.


----------



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

The Current T series is T3s entry level woofer. It will sound good but not to the level to be considered a SQ comp sub.

How much power will you want to run?

The TSS has actually performed extremely well in SQ competitions and sounds incredible.
The new subs will have a carbon fiber cone so this should keep the efficiency of the aluminum cones, without the pinging.

The TS is also a good and efficient woofer, the TS and TSS are very efficient and can play very accurate transients while having a low frequency response as well.
The TS will have a smaller motor and softer suspension than the TSS so it will be better suited for lower power applications whereas the TSS is for high power.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

I don't know much about T3 Audio... what kind of woofers do you recommend to Digital Designs fanatics?? I love insanely powerful, and clean bottom end, but the drawbacks of using DD subs are becoming all too apparent (HUGE boxes, lots and lots of weight).


----------



## Ed Lester (Aug 5, 2008)

bigabe said:


> I don't know much about T3 Audio... what kind of woofers do you recommend to Digital Designs fanatics?? I love insanely powerful, and clean bottom end, but the drawbacks of using DD subs are becoming all too apparent (HUGE boxes, lots and lots of weight).


One draw back of having insanely powerful low end with any sub is the weight and size.

The new TSS is very much like a DD 9500 but a little more musical. Its a little more efficient too. I am using 4 of these 12s. 
you dont need a very large box to get loud with these. you can have a 1.5-2 cube ported box for one 12 and have it perform remarkably well.


----------



## zero43 (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you have any experience with SI or ID?


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

Hey Ed,

Same here, I am a SQ guy but SPL is so fun, I'm hooked.

Nice meeting you!

Tanner


----------



## McMan (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi there just bought a pair of 18" for some real bass and i was wondering can i do a sq type of front end sound? as i like clean music as well

Some info much apprecated.

ATB


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

IMO, there is no way that a 18" (or a pair) can be accurate enough in a SQ system. Maybe SQL


----------



## McMan (Dec 27, 2008)

tann808 said:


> IMO, there is no way that a 18" (or a pair) can be accurate enough in a SQ system. Maybe SQL


Is there a class or something you can compet in SQL ?


----------



## tann808 (May 19, 2009)

McMan said:


> Is there a class or something you can compet in SQL ?


Not that I know of but I'm gonna run a SQL system but compete in SPL but I'll just turn off my entire front stage when I burp it.


----------



## McMan (Dec 27, 2008)

tann808 said:


> Not that I know of but I'm gonna run a SQL system but compete in SPL but I'll just turn off my entire front stage when I burp it.


Yes i now what you mean my friend, rear end for SPL and front end for some good sounds with the option of some SPL from the rear the same time

What do you thing of DLS 2 way iridium 8" componant speakers for the front rated 100w rms run of a DLS CA41 run 2 chanels bridged to give 200w x 2 

ATB


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

hi ed you are my hero i have learned so much from you !


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ed.

I like you have done plenty of SQ but want to venture out into SPL.

I am currently running (2) JL Audio 12w3v3. Do you think that would be sufficient to compete in SPL with? That's probably the biggest woofer I can put in my car without ripping out the rear seats.

What are your thoughts? I am running JL Slash series amps as well.


----------

